# Who Can Help Me Remove Norton PC Checkup???Please!!!



## ahowtoupda (Feb 6, 2012)

I want to remove Norton PC Checkup,I tried a lot of ways,but it doesn't work!!can you please help me which is the best way to remove Norton PC Checkup quickly and completely???


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have a read here. The norton removal tool should handle this quite easily.


----------

